# Vape porn - coil builds



## Marzuq

here is some interesting coil builds.

im not sure what its called but its definitely something the kayfun and russian fans will want to give a go



next up is the bimetal coil build



below is the Iron Man's arc reactor build



here we have the jigsaw coil build





and finally an octocil build



there are a hell of alot more coul builds out there. some have gone to the way extreme. these are just a few teasers

[rsvp=6894]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

Reactions: Like 13 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Very interesting indeed @Marzuq 
I wonder what its like to vape on one of those exotic builds

Would be a pain to try find a short in an octo build though

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Very interesting indeed @Marzuq
> I wonder what its like to vape on one of those exotic builds
> 
> Would be a pain to try find a short in an octo build though


. 
indeed. the only practical build apart from the kayfun option is the bimetal build. i have seen a few other interesting builds that i would like to try but it would require me getting a coil jig . 
i am actually very disappointed that i forgot to pack my coil building supplies into my bag for work. i suppose its as a result of prebuilding a backup coil and keeping it with my daily vape travel kit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Twisper

That jigsaw build is just beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## The Golf

Id probably say not many of them would increase flavor or vapor its become more of an art form, expressing yourself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Twisper

The Golf said:


> Id probably say not many of them would increase flavor or vapor its become more of an art form, expressing yourself.



Agree, some of them may even be worse than a true micro coil...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn

yep, some nice art there, very nice indeed, some serious time has gone into those builds, you should check out the coil building build off that twisted masses had on instagram, damn you cant believe the different types of things coming out there, hehe... as far as taste is concerned, many people have voted for the zipper coil. because of the channels that are in both, and also in the middle of the two legs of the zipper coil, it draws the juice up to the coils better, and the flavour you get from that is excellent... Did one on the Plume veil before it crapped out on me, and it was awesome... very very awesome in fact...(with 24 Gauge) since then I tried it with 28 gauge and this does not have the same effect, it's nowhere near the zipper coil made with 24 gauge... and also allot more difficult to make, the 24 gauge is much more workable than the 28 gauge, the 28 gauge tends to snap off if you apply just a bit more pressure than is needed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Mario

@Marzuq 
will give the jigsaw coil a try...looks like its a pain to build ,but she is damn sexy

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn

The Zipper that I built, awesome awesome vape and taste, absolutely loved it right up the point that my plume veil stopped working  Check out the optical illusion you get from the coil, these strands are actually tight up against each other, a very neat built, but yet it gives you that weird optical illusion when you look at it at a certain angle... hehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## annemarievdh

JW Flynn said:


> The Zipper that I built, awesome awesome vape and taste, absolutely loved it right up the point that my plume veil stopped working  Check out the optical illusion you get from the coil, these strands are actually tight up against each other, a very neat built, but yet it gives you that weird optical illusion when you look at it at a certain angle... hehe
> View attachment 15629



Stunning!!!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn

annemarievdh said:


> Stunning!!!
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


dankie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

here is a sample of what @JW Flynn was referring to.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ollie

I need to do that... Rip Trippers did a vid if i am correct?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Mario said:


> @Marzuq
> will give the jigsaw coil a try...looks like its a pain to build ,but she is damn sexy



sure ill give it a go. not sure how pretty its going to look but im game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

Oliver Barry said:


> I need to do that... Rip Trippers did a vid if i am correct?


yep, he did, but before him it was done by twisted messes, also a good video...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Oliver Barry said:


> I need to do that... Rip Trippers did a vid if i am correct?


indeed he did 
http://riptrippers.com/blogs/news/17350223-zipper-coil-build

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

By Ryan Wellinghoff

Staple Coil V2
8pcs .5 ribbon sandwiched by 26g
Clapton wrapped w/ 36g
5 wraps - 5/64 = .16ohms

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> By Ryan Wellinghoff
> 
> Staple Coil V2
> 8pcs .5 ribbon sandwiched by 26g
> Clapton wrapped w/ 36g
> 5 wraps - 5/64 = .16ohms
> 
> View attachment 15634
> 
> View attachment 15635
> 
> View attachment 15636
> 
> View attachment 15637


geez thats beautiful!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Twisper

Marzuq said:


> geez thats beautiful!!



+1000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

That thing unless on a 150w mod gna take about half n hour to heat up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD

Gotta love instagram

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Yup I've tried many of these builds and honestly a plain old simple micro coil works a hundred times better. These coils look amazing but don't Vape amazing. And yeah, it'll take a year to heat up on a regular mech. Even 50w isn't enough for some builds lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Yup I've tried many of these builds and honestly a plain old simple micro coil works a hundred times better. These coils look amazing but don't Vape amazing. And yeah, it'll take a year to heat up on a regular mech. Even 50w isn't enough for some builds lol


have you tried the zipper coil already?

im keen on trying that one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

TylerD said:


> By Ryan Wellinghoff
> 
> Staple Coil V2
> 8pcs .5 ribbon sandwiched by 26g
> Clapton wrapped w/ 36g
> 5 wraps - 5/64 = .16ohms
> 
> View attachment 15634
> 
> View attachment 15635
> 
> View attachment 15636
> 
> View attachment 15637

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Ok see now this is the kind of stuff that makes me want to skip mAN and the rest of the fings and jump straight into the coil building..
But alas i will grow with my soon to be home Hana Mods clone 50w and one day when im wiser go in for that 

Vape the Planet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

This is what I built for tonight ad a vape setup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

some homemade porn 



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Mario

Ok boys
off the topic here my ohm reader is faulty
24 gauge
2.4ml screwdriver
dual coil
7wraps

This should give me 0.20 ohms right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Riaz said:


> have you tried the zipper coil already?
> 
> im keen on trying that one



Yes bro I did a beautiful (humble lol) zipper coil. I never had a high powered device so I took the cool to @Hein510 one day. We plugged it onto a BEc pro at 50w and egh. It wasn't cool. Everything seemed perfect but it gave one hit then a dry hit. Consistently. I'll try it again with 28g maybe. I used 26

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Mario said:


> Ok boys
> off the topic here my ohm reader is faulty
> 24 gauge
> 2.4ml screwdriver
> dual coil
> 7wraps
> 
> This should give me 0.20 ohms right?



Yes that is correct sir. My go to build

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Amazing coil. Amazing flavor. But a mech gave it no justice. I needed the full 50w from my bros ipv2. This is just what thick or a lot of wire wants. They want high power. @Hein510 did a fused Clapton with spaces on a clt2 one day, and I pushed it to 80w on revs sigelei 100w. That's what they crave imo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Cape vaping supplies said:


> some homemade porn
> View attachment 15666
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



This is beyond beautiful
BTW does she know you letting the ppl see her rings?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JW Flynn

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Amazing coil. Amazing flavor. But a mech gave it no justice. I needed the full 50w from my bros ipv2. This is just what thick or a lot of wire wants. They want high power. @Hein510 did a fused Clapton with spaces on a clt2 one day, and I pushed it to 80w on revs sigelei 100w. That's what they crave imo


yeah, that is one thing with MechMods, you cannot wander to far of with the resistance, as soon as your resistance goes to high, you start loosing the effectiveness of the MechMods, they are predominately for sub and hectic sub ohming..... IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

JW Flynn said:


> yeah, that is one thing with MechMods, you cannot wander to far of with the resistance, as soon as your resistance goes to high, you start loosing the effectiveness of the MechMods, they are predominately for sub and hectic sub ohming..... IMO



These builds actually give a pretty low resistance. All my "beauty builds" (Clapton, zipper, fused clapton, etc) have been under 0.5. They vary from 0.2-0.4

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mario

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> These builds actually give a pretty low resistance. All my "beauty builds" (Clapton, zipper, fused clapton, etc) have been under 0.5. They vary from 0.2-0.4



that's the sweet spot there man 0.2-0.4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Mario said:


> that's the sweet spot there man 0.2-0.4



Ah Mario, just 2weeks ago you told @Hein510 and I that you wouldn't venture below 0.5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Ah Mario, just 2weeks ago you told @Hein510 and I that you wouldn't venture below 0.5



Thats cos we as vapors don't really know what we want so we keep pushing the limits. That's why I never say never when it comes to vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

lol @Marzuq he needed some assurance that it's safe. I think that's what most of us crave. We just wanna know what is safe. Personally, I feel safe at 0.15 with a vtc4/5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Ah Mario, just 2weeks ago you told @Hein510 and I that you wouldn't venture below 0.5


 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper I have crossed over to the dark side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> lol @Marzuq he needed some assurance that it's safe. I think that's what most of us crave. We just wanna know what is safe. Personally, I feel safe at 0.15 with a vtc4/5.



i would push that limit too. but alas shallow breathing doesnt allow it. lowest ive gone due to my own limitations is 0.4 but also could vape it for too long. ill build the crap out of sub ohm coils tho. just cant vape it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

Mario said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper I have crossed over to the dark side

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

kimbo said:


>



dont fall for this promise of cookies....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mario

Marzuq said:


> dont fall for this promise of cookies....


 to late I did

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo

Mario said:


> to late I did



/evol laugh *mwoha ha ha ha*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Natheer Mallick

kimbo said:


>


That's an Onion Coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Natheer Mallick said:


> That's an Onion Coil



I did not know onions like to vape


----------



## Natheer Mallick

free3dom said:


> I did not know onions like to vape


They probably don't. But that coil brings tears to my eyes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq

Natheer Mallick said:


> They probably don't. But that coil brings tears to my eyes



Thats an awesome looking coil. Looks like a cloud chasers dream.


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


>



Love this look, but looks difficalt to wick.


----------



## pimcowboy

kimbo said:


>


WOW, that looks like a lot of effort!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Amazing coils here WoW

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## AdventONE

That last pic looks beastly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

kimbo said:


> Amazing coils here WoW
> View attachment 27582
> View attachment 27583
> View attachment 27584
> View attachment 27585
> View attachment 27586
> View attachment 27587
> View attachment 27588


Wow! Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Thought I'd leave a few beauties here...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Juntau

Looks like cloud producing machines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Thought I'd leave a few beauties here...



Lol, looks like jewelry @zadiac, not coils. 
Awesome

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Done some coil for my Dark Horse RDA






Flat Bastard Coil

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keith Milton

Here is the Vertebraide coil in the Dark Horse RDA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

Some more coil porn for you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yoda

Some of my own coilporn!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## whatalotigot

Some of my previous builds. I really like winding and flattening things!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zaiah

Clapton Stitched Alien Ribbon.



the creator of this stovetop (@theparallelgravedance)
made a sweet tutorial on youtube: 
trying to get into more complicated build myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keith Milton

My latest coil Build following the procedure n the video

The Stitched Alien
















Gangster Baby

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g

holy shite balls!!!


----------



## JW Flynn

Not so much coil porn, buuuttt.... this thing did perform very very well!!! problem was it was one hell of a warm vape, *clouds for days* but you can only take two pulls on your mode before it is so warm that you cannot vape on it until it cools down, hehe... 

Please do not try this on single batteries... you need very high drain batteries and definitely want at least two in parallel.... otherwise, stay away and don't get your hands burnt as this could cause a battery to vent very very quickly... lol


4 Wrap parallel 20 Gauge with 3mm id... and the ohms are on screen, hehe

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET

Keith Milton said:


> My latest coil Build following the procedure n the video
> 
> The Stitched Alien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gangster Baby



Stitched Alien Stovetop


----------



## Keith Milton

New wire made and still waiting for the Twisted Messes RDA to install a new coil.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz

Keith Milton said:


> New wire made and still waiting for the Twisted Messes RDA to install a new coil.


What wire/ design is it? And how would one wrap these coils?

Looks like a bridge


----------



## Keith Milton

Riaz said:


> What wire/ design is it? And how would one wrap these coils?
> 
> Looks like a bridge


 It is called stapled helix wire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

What rda is this


Keith Milton said:


> Here is the Vertebraide coil in the Dark Horse RDA


What rda is this


----------



## Gazzacpt

Average vapor Joe said:


> What rda is this
> 
> What rda is this


Looks like a dark horse


----------



## Keith Milton

The braided helix


----------



## zadiac

whatalotigot said:


> I really like winding and flattening things



I, on the other hand, like whining and flattening things

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Alien Clapton build on the Dark Horse RDA with 28g wire, @60w at 0.33 ohms on the SnowWolf 200w

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

How


Keith Milton said:


> Alien Clapton build on the Dark Horse RDA with 28g wire, @60w at 0.33 ohms on the SnowWolf 200w


how big are the posts on the dark horse? And where do you get your wire from cause SA vendors charge 2 arms and a toe for just 10m of wire.


----------



## Keith Milton

Average vapor Joe said:


> How
> 
> how big are the posts on the dark horse? And where do you get your wire from cause SA vendors charge 2 arms and a toe for just 10m of wire.


 The post holes are about 2 /2.5mm and I get my wire from Vape King and Vape Cartel


----------



## Average vapor Joe

The last time I vaped a normal single or dual coil was about 2-3 weeks ago in a tank. Since then I've been building like crazy and haven't even been able to compare my builds as I only have one rda to fit these big one in. 
#coilfrenzy


----------



## Keith Milton

Average vapor Joe said:


> The last time I vaped a normal single or dual coil was about 2-3 weeks ago in a tank. Since then I've been building like crazy and haven't even been able to compare my builds as I only have one rda to fit these big one in.
> #coilfrenzy


 Post some of your builds


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Keith Milton said:


> Post some of your builds



There's nothing too spectacular /: .
But who cares.
I'll have 'em up in a bit


----------



## baksteen8168

Average vapor Joe said:


> How
> 
> how big are the posts on the dark horse? And where do you get your wire from cause SA vendors charge 2 arms and a toe for just 10m of wire.


Have you tried Vapeowave for wire? Prices seem good.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Pics not uploading. What to do?


----------



## Andre

Average vapor Joe said:


> Pics not uploading. What to do?


You should be able to just drag the pics into the answer box.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

I'm on my phone. When I insert the pic it loads to 96-98% and then just stops


----------



## Cave Johnson

@Average vapor Joe I get that problem with Tapatalk when the file is rather large. Usually just drop the resolution and it works.


----------



## Keith Milton

Or use photobucket from a pc.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Super micro shot of a staged heating coil. Should I be worried . (Wire from a shop whose wire is from an unknown/unbranded source)


----------



## 3FVape

@Average vapor Joe image broken. Find a place with better wire


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Gina said:


> @Average vapor Joe image broken. Find a place with better wire
> 
> View attachment 31660


It looks fine from far away actually pretty nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

So I finally managed to pull of a series dual twisted 28 awg (and smoothed) nickel coil. The ipv3 li has it at 0.23 ohms with 9 wraps on either side. Some of the thickest clouds I've ever seen. Flavour is still a little weird I must say.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Nickel Clapton 28/28. Probably the easiest Clapton I've ever made. Reading at .15 ohms on the rDNA 40.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Mods pls fix the previous pic


----------



## Andre

Average vapor Joe said:


> Nickel Clapton 28/28. Probably the easiest Clapton I've ever made. Reading at .15 ohms on the rDNA 40.
> View attachment 31820


Stunning build. Even upside down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

So here's a damn funny story. I ran out of kanthal a couple days ago so that's why I've been building all these nickel crazy builds. As you know I posted my nickel Clapton just a couple hours ago and as of right now I have just finished a nickel fused Clapton (28/28) and it is sitting in my vice as I have no rda to put it in. 
Build frenzy? Probably. 
Any other build crazy people with similar experiences out there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

Yeah dude, have this humongous coil sitting and waiting for a dripper to shove it in


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Fused nickel Clapton (28/28). A smooth delicious vape that rivals the best .
Reading at 0.06 ohms.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Hey guys got some nickelception for you.
Nickel inception coil (28/28 single strand) reading around 0.1 ohms kind of. Haven't tried it yet so I'll get back to you on that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Average vapor Joe said:


> Hey guys got some nickelception for you.
> Nickel inception coil (28/28 single strand) reading around 0.1 ohms kind of. Haven't tried it yet so I'll get back to you on that.
> View attachment 32057


Wow! That's a tricky bugger to build. How does it Vape?


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Seems like a really tasty vape but since it's nickel and I've just shipped my rDNA 40 back to Orlando for an upgrade so I can't compare my nickel fused Clapton and this at the same time.  btw it's 0.19 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Unfortunately in the process of removing my top cap I moved my coil onto the positive post just a tiny bit. In doing so I popped the bloody thing


----------



## kev mac

Marzuq said:


> here is some interesting coil builds.
> 
> im not sure what its called but its definitely something the kayfun and russian fans will want to give a go
> View attachment 15595
> 
> 
> next up is the bimetal coil build
> View attachment 15596
> 
> 
> below is the Iron Man's arc reactor build
> View attachment 15597
> 
> 
> here we have the jigsaw coil build
> View attachment 15598
> 
> View attachment 15599
> 
> 
> and finally an octocil build
> View attachment 15600
> 
> 
> there are a hell of alot more coul builds out there. some have gone to the way extreme. these are just a few teasers


Except for the first and maybe second I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## kev mac

JW Flynn said:


> yep, some nice art there, very nice indeed, some serious time has gone into those builds, you should check out the coil building build off that twisted masses had on instagram, damn you cant believe the different types of things coming out there, hehe... as far as taste is concerned, many people have voted for the zipper coil. because of the channels that are in both, and also in the middle of the two legs of the zipper coil, it draws the juice up to the coils better, and the flavour you get from that is excellent... Did one on the Plume veil before it crapped out on me, and it was awesome... very very awesome in fact...(with 24 Gauge) since then I tried it with 28 gauge and this does not have the same effect, it's nowhere near the zipper coil made with 24 gauge... and also allot more difficult to make, the 24 gauge is much more workable than the 28 gauge, the 28 gauge tends to snap off if you apply just a bit more pressure than is needed...


Agree with you on the zipper, the Clapton and tiger coil have been great for flavor for me as well


----------



## Keith Milton

Here is a sleeper build i done on my Reo with a 28 / 28 Clapton on the Atomic BF Atty

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET

Keith Milton said:


> Here is a sleeper build i done on my Reo with a 28 / 28 Clapton on the Atomic BF Atty



Do the dual claptons actually warm up?


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Fused staged heating Clapton (kanthal !!) 32/24; 24 in between; 2.5 mm. The vape is absolutely rediculous. I actually can't believe the flavour. It's literally silly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yoda

A few of my builds the past week (the quad coil was built to 0.15 on the Dimitri mech with 2 smurfs only took 2 puffs then took it out didnt know how safe it was) Twisted 26g i did this morning came out to 0.3 and is amazing for a single coil




PS. What is the lowest 2 parallel 25r smurfs can go?
EDIT: Quad coil and the Twisted 26 was in a modified Zenith clone and double barrel was in the subtank mini

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Yoda said:


> A few of my builds the past week (the quad coil was built to 0.15 on the Dimitri mech with 2 smurfs only took 2 puffs then took it out didnt know how safe it was) Twisted 26g i did this morning came out to 0.3 and is amazing for a single coil
> View attachment 32093
> View attachment 32094
> View attachment 32095
> 
> PS. What is the lowest 2 parallel 25r smurfs can go?
> EDIT: Quad coil and the Twisted 26 was in a modified Zenith clone and double barrel was in the subtank mini


0.15 is perfectly fine for a parallel box. I run 0.1 on a single smurf all the time (I'm not telling you to do this). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoda

@Yusuf Cape Vaper 
Its a parallel mech still fine???? RDA get really hot though


----------



## BumbleBee

Some very nice coils there @Yoda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Yoda said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper
> Its a parallel mech still fine???? RDA get really hot though


Yeah parallel. The amp load is shared between the 2 batteries. The RDA will get hot because the coils are hot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Ye i read somewhere that the 0.5 second pulse on a smurf is like 95A, so running 0.15 on a dual parallel box is pretty safe.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Ye i read somewhere that the 0.5 second pulse on a smurf is like 95A, so running 0.15 on a dual parallel box is pretty safe.


Please never ever ever ever ever rely on pulse amp ratings. Rather stick to continuous max amp rating as that would be much safer. Also remember that 2 parallel 35 amp batteries will not give you 70 amps but rather more like 52-55 because the mod is not the perfect system so as a rule of thumb read the parallel amp rating as 150% of one battery so that two 30 amps would give you a 45 limit. Thank you and enjoy your coils

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Average vapor Joe said:


> Please never ever ever ever ever rely on pulse amp ratings. Rather stick to continuous max amp rating as that would be much safer. Also remember that 2 parallel 35 amp batteries will not give you 70 amps but rather more like 52-55 because the mod is not the perfect system so as a rule of thumb read the parallel amp rating as 150% of one battery so that two 30 amps would give you a 45 limit. Thank you and enjoy your coils




Just meant it as a guide for the abuse they can take.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Just meant it as a guide for the abuse they can take.


Running 0.15 on a dual is definitely safe but I just wanted to make sure we're on the same page


----------



## Yoda

Thanks for the input guys now I can get to those claptons
@BumbleBee Thank you very much!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yoda

@Average vapor Joe
Do you only build single coils?


----------



## JW Flynn

that build, dual, would kill battery life and have one hell of a ramp up time.. it probably already does... hehe.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

JW Flynn said:


> that build, dual, would kill battery life and have one hell of a ramp up time.. it probably already does... hehe.


Ramp up time is really low because of the staged heating. At 50 watts it is really enjoyable and at 72 watts it's nice and warm. This coil blows every other coil I've ever built out of the water. Also keep in mind that most of my posts here have been of nickel wire thus the single coils. I am on a coil frenzy as I just finished 10 meters of 32 gauge kanthal in the last day. When I get my new rdas tomorrow I'll mount them and post them ( some really pretty ones )


----------



## Rob Fisher

With all this Clapton Coil talk I think I have to dig in my vape drawer and see if I can find my ready made clapton wire and set one up again!


----------



## Keith Milton

@Rob Fisher , here is a sleeper build clapton on my REO Grand in the Atomic BF Atty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

@Keith Milton , @Average vapor Joe , @n0ugh7_zw - and all the other experienced coilers

What is the difference in taste and experience between a Clapton and a "normal" coil?

I am talking about normal power mode vaping, not temp control

I have not vaped on a Clapton hence I am interested in your replies from your experiences...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

The clapton takes way longer to heat up but I think produces a little more flavour than a standard microcoil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Keith Milton said:


> @Rob Fisher , here is a sleeper build clapton on my REO Grand in the Atomic BF Atty



Looks awesome... as does the Porky fire button!


----------



## Rob Fisher

BTW Clapton ready made coil on it's way this week!


----------



## Keith Milton

ET said:


> The clapton takes way longer to heat up but I think produces a little more flavour than a standard microcoil


 It all depends on the gauge of wire being used, i usually use the 28g claptoned with 30g, and the ramp up time is not too bad, and the flavour is awesome, as it has more juice channels and wicks like a wet dream.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Silver said:


> @Keith Milton , @Average vapor Joe , @n0ugh7_zw - and all the other experienced coilers
> 
> What is the difference in taste and experience between a Clapton and a "normal" coil?
> 
> I am talking about normal power mode vaping, not temp control
> 
> I have not vaped on a Clapton hence I am interested in your replies from your experiences...


Ok here's my view on the fused Clapton. The flavour on it is just rediculous so much so that it will let you taste every single part of the your juice. The ramp up is not so long if you parallel it with a single strand of whatever internal you have. 4.2 volts is actually too hot for me at 0.22 ohms. Try it and enjoy it. I'm not so sure about the normal Clapton tho. I didn't see that much of an improvement.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Silver TBH, these fancy coils, tend to only really be earth shatteringly good on a mech, in my experience. On a regulated mod, a regular Macro coil. Say 24G Kanthal A1 6 Wraps per coil around a 3.5mm bit, and you run that at 55-65W depending on the airflow you have available to you, and the vape will be orgasmic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Silver TBH, these fancy coils, tend to only really be earth shatteringly good on a mech, in my experience. On a regulated mod, a regular Macro coil. Say 24G Kanthal A1 6 Wraps per coil around a 3.5mm bit, and you run that at 55-65W depending on the airflow you have available to you, and the vape will be orgasmic.


Why on a mech tho. My ipv3 li has an extremely low button delay and so does my rDNA 40 I can push just about as many watts as I want?????


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Well a 26g core and 32g shell. Works great on a mech. 

I find for me I get 99% of the performance of a fancy build from my simple 24g build on regulated mods. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Average vapor Joe

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Well a 26g core and 32g shell. Works great on a mech.
> 
> I find for me I get 99% of the performance of a fancy build from my simple 24g build on regulated mods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Weird to say the least. I mean when I tried my fused Clapton for the first time I was like "dang flabbit this is the future mate" I don't even use some flavours on it as it breaks them down to the every single component. You should try to parallel it with 24 gauge makes a huge difference


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Average vapor Joe said:


> Weird to say the least. I mean when I tried my fused Clapton for the first time I was like "dang flabbit this is the future mate" I don't even use some flavours on it as it breaks them down to the every single component. You should try to parallel it with 24 gauge makes a huge difference


 

My pallet is pretty different to most, from what I've picked up. Hence I put in the disclaimer "In my experience"


----------



## Average vapor Joe

n0ugh7_zw said:


> My pallet is pretty different to most, from what I've picked up. Hence I put in the disclaimer "In my experience"


Hehe respect man... To each their own right. Good luck with the coils and keep on vaping


----------



## Silver

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Silver TBH, these fancy coils, tend to only really be earth shatteringly good on a mech, in my experience. On a regulated mod, a regular Macro coil. Say 24G Kanthal A1 6 Wraps per coil around a 3.5mm bit, and you run that at 55-65W depending on the airflow you have available to you, and the vape will be orgasmic.



Thanks @n0ugh7_zw 
I have been meaning to pull out my "coat hanger wire" and get down low on the ohms and high on the power. I have a lonely Doge V2 that is sitting quietly in the corner. It looks at me each time i do my usual pitstops. Will let you know how it goes... I feel a Silver in my path though...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Silver said:


> Thanks @n0ugh7_zw
> I have been meaning to pull out my "coat hanger wire" and get down low on the ohms and high on the power. I have a lonely Doge V2 that is sitting quietly in the corner. It looks at me each time i do my usual pitstops. Will let you know how it goes... I feel a Silver in my path though...



My advice would be drop down to a 6mg or even better a 3mg max vg juice. makes it so much smoother and luxurious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> Thanks @n0ugh7_zw
> I have been meaning to pull out my "coat hanger wire" and get down low on the ohms and high on the power. I have a lonely Doge V2 that is sitting quietly in the corner. It looks at me each time i do my usual pitstops. Will let you know how it goes... I feel a Silver in my path though...



You're gonna have to drop your nic if you attempt sub ohm builds mate, or you'll live up to your name in no time....hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zenooph

My first fused Clapton 

32g around 2 x 28g
8 wraps 
1.5 ID
0.47ohm 









Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## moonunit

Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Zenooph said:


> My first fused Clapton
> 
> 32g around 2 x 28g
> 8 wraps
> 1.5 ID
> 0.47ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind


Awesome


----------



## Andre

Zenooph said:


> My first fused Clapton
> 
> 32g around 2 x 28g
> 8 wraps
> 1.5 ID
> 0.47ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind


Wow. That is probably the smallest ID Clapton I have seen. Beautifully done. Not many coils beat the glow of a Clapton. How do you find the vape?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zenooph

Thanks @Andre the vape is quite cool, huge clouds, but I expected more flavour. I don't think it's heating up fast enough. I want to get some nichrome to use as the core to shorten the ramp up time

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Zenooph said:


> Thanks @Andre the vape is quite cool, huge clouds, but I expected more flavour. I don't think it's heating up fast enough. I want to get some nichrome to use as the core to shorten the ramp up time
> 
> Sent from my mind


I have a 10 m spool of 26 g Zivipf.de nichrome if that is what you might need and want? Just PM me your names and postal address with cell number and shall put it in the post.
Lol, got this in October 2013 and has never been used and will never be. Any excuse to make the drawer more neat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zenooph

Thanks a million. 

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> You're gonna have to drop your nic if you attempt sub ohm builds mate, or you'll live up to your name in no time....hahaha



Lol @zadiac 
I been vaping sub ohm on 18 mg for a long time. 
Maybe not below 0,5 single but around 0.8 and 0.7 single many times and about 0.4 dual. Nuppin smoothes it out nicely (-)

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Zenooph

Not my best work but not bad for a first try of a stapled Clapton





Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Cotton bacon is absolutely amazing. At first I was skeptical about the advertised high temp burning. But I am totally convinced
"I didn't even get a dry hit at this point, just a weird taste that signals re-juicing"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Average vapor Joe said:


> View attachment 32111


Nice work@average vaper Joe,claptons definitely deliver the flavor.


----------



## kev mac

Zenooph said:


> Not my best work but not bad for a first try of a stapled Clapton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind


Not too shabby


----------



## Waltervh

Not sure if this was done before.
Duel Clapton 32 on 26 .17 on Billow v2
Max out my M80 to 80Watts
Lots of vapour and very warm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET

Dual clapton Nomness. Nice dude


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Hey there @Yiannaki. Sorry I didn't get to show you the Clapton today but as I thought... It was a .15 ohm. I'm not sure what happened over at vape king

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Fused Clapton with a triple 24 awg core and wrapped with 32 awg @.35 ohms. Good vape but don't really notice a difference from my staged heating Clapton with dual core paralleled with 24 awg. In fact the paralleled may ever be better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Claptons are great. Fused Claptons are greater. But nothing, IMO, beats a simple 3mm ID 22g or 24g surface area build. I've experimented with builds for over a year now, and I think the fun in fancy coils are when you build them. But when it comes down to Vaping, a simple micro/macro with the right wattage is the best. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Did my first nickel build tonight  

2.5mm ID 28g 0.12ohm

I was expecting more of a challenge to wrap the coils and get the spacing correct but was rather easy, even with a hand wrap  

Gonna give it a Vape on my newly acquired iStick TC40W from Beyond Vapour, thanks @Tiaan

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Chris du Toit said:


> Did my first nickel build tonight
> 
> 2.5mm ID 28g 0.12ohm
> 
> I was expecting more of a challenge to wrap the coils and get the spacing correct but was rather easy, even with a hand wrap
> 
> Gonna give it a Vape on my newly acquired iStick TC40W from Beyond Vapour, thanks @Tiaan
> 
> View attachment 32745


You lie you bugger, you lie - that is way too perfect to be hand wrapped! That is very high above the air hole - is that how you prefer it?


----------



## Chris du Toit

Lol, I promise it's hand wrapped... I have the drill bit to prove it. 

Jip, it was a bit high. I moved it down a bit now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Chris du Toit said:


> Did my first nickel build tonight
> 
> 2.5mm ID 28g 0.12ohm
> 
> I was expecting more of a challenge to wrap the coils and get the spacing correct but was rather easy, even with a hand wrap
> 
> Gonna give it a Vape on my newly acquired iStick TC40W from Beyond Vapour, thanks @Tiaan
> 
> View attachment 32745


Very neat, looks better than the factory fitted one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zenooph

Staged heating coil. 
32g around 26g Clapton parallel with 24g
ID 2.5
0.23ohm






Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Just finished alien Clapton 3*24 wrapped with 32 and couldn't wait to tell you guys about what an absolute bi**h to build. This was my fourth attempt. I do use my 3rd one but I was too embarrassed to post it here. The coil is intimidating as once you make a mistake you just have to deal with it and move on. You can't fix it. Anyway will mount it soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zenooph

Twisted staged coil 








Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Two strands twisted 32g twisted over 28g kanthal, flattened by running flat pliers down the length removing the ridges. 6 wraps, 0.86ohm.

Amazing blues and purple colors on the coil witch can't be seen very well in the pic.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zenooph

That looks sexy. How does it vape? 

Sent from my mind


----------



## Chris du Toit

Zenooph said:


> That looks sexy. How does it vape?
> 
> Sent from my mind


Very nice, got it in the Derringer on the 40w istick running on 25-28w. Nice warmish vape and good flavour as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Aaaaaand another one, the so called Winch Coil. Have not tested her yet so can't report anything yet  but it looks interesting!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zenooph

Nice work! 

Sent from my mind


----------



## Paulie

@BigAnt came to my house today with an epic gift!. We built some awesome Fuzed claptons and Staged heating coils. 





























This was my gift!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Chris du Toit said:


> Aaaaaand another one, the so called Winch Coil. Have not tested her yet so can't report anything yet  but it looks interesting!
> 
> View attachment 33307


Looks great. Cannot get my head around how you do it though. How is the twisted connected to the not-twisted?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph

Andre said:


> Looks great. Cannot get my head around how you do it though. How is the twisted connected to the not-twisted?


Wrap the centre and then twist the ends while it's still on whatever you wrapped it around. 

Or at least that's how I would do it. 

Sent from my mind


----------



## Andre

Zenooph said:


> Wrap the centre and then twist the ends while it's still on whatever you wrapped it around.
> 
> Or at least that's how I would do it.
> 
> Sent from my mind


Oh, yeah - so you start in the middle and work towards both ends.


----------



## Zenooph

I believe so 

Sent from my mind


----------



## Chris du Toit

Zenooph said:


> Wrap the centre and then twist the ends while it's still on whatever you wrapped it around.
> 
> Or at least that's how I would do it.
> 
> Sent from my mind


Jip, that's it... Basically a parallel build but keep the coil on the drill bit or screw driver and give both ends a spin in the drill. Came to 0.92 ohm with 28g kanthal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Andre said:


> Oh, yeah - so you start in the middle and work towards both ends.


Yeah that's it, there is a video on YouTube, one by a scary looking redneck and another by some Greek looking guy?!


----------



## Zenooph

I'm busy working on something, but I'll need to get a blow torch. Kanthal becomes quite brittle when you hammer it and I'll need to heat it up to anneal it. 

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Does this count as vape porn cause In my mind it does


----------



## Ollie

Decided to throw some Claptons in the Doge today... 24g/30g, 2.5mm ID, 6 wraps and one hell of atight squeeze... but i did manage to get them to fit. weighing in @ 0.27 Ohm....

I find the flavour really good on desert type liquids, like custards and creams, but fruity flavours come forth a bit harsh... anyone know the reason behind this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Zenooph said:


> Wrap the centre and then twist the ends while it's still on whatever you wrapped it around.
> 
> Or at least that's how I would do it.
> 
> Sent from my mind



Actually, according to the experts, the two should go in parallel to each other. Not twisted. At least that's what I read and saw on a video or two.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> @BigAnt came to my house today with an epic gift!. We built some awesome Fuzed claptons and Staged heating coils. /QUOTE]



Coil porn of note! Amazing! And lekker gift!


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Finally mounted it. 32/24 triple core alien. .22 ohm single coil.
View attachment 33330

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

@Average vapor Joe Clouds or it didnt happen!!!


----------



## Silver

Just have to say I can't believe the coils you guys are building in the past several posts

@Zenooph 
@Average vapor Joe 
@Chris du Toit 
@Paulie 
@BigAnt 

Such great coils and such superb photos. 

A long way from 18 months back.... at least from what I can remember...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Oliver Barry said:


> @Average vapor Joe Clouds or it didnt happen!!!



This good enough 
Wait I've got one more

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ollie

Average vapor Joe said:


> View attachment 33333
> 
> This good enough



FOR THE WIN!!!!


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Mods please remove one of the repeated pics


----------



## BumbleBee

Average vapor Joe said:


> Mods please remove one of the repeated pics


Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Waltervh said:


> Not sure if this was done before.
> Duel Clapton 32 on 26 .17 on Billow v2
> Max out my M80 to 80Watts
> Lots of vapour and very warm
> View attachment 32561
> View attachment 32562
> View attachment 32563


Like the dual Clapton,somtimes have trouble fitting them in the post holes.


----------



## Andre

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 33327
> View attachment 33328
> View attachment 33329
> 
> 
> Decided to throw some Claptons in the Doge today... 24g/30g, 2.5mm ID, 6 wraps and one hell of atight squeeze... but i did manage to get them to fit. weighing in @ 0.27 Ohm....
> 
> I find the flavour really good on desert type liquids, like custards and creams, but fruity flavours come forth a bit harsh... anyone know the reason behind this?


Cool coils. In my experience fruity juices prefer lower power. With that build I suspect you need quite a lot of power to just start them up properly, which is probably already past the point of no return for fruity juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

Andre said:


> Cool coils. In my experience fruity juices prefer lower power. With that build I suspect you need quite a lot of power to just start them up properly, which is probably already past the point of no return for fruity juices.



Ahh, that makes sense @Andre, Thanks!


----------



## BigAnt

*Staged Dual Claptons*






Thanks to @Paulie for the Glass Trinity cap even my coils look good inside

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BigAnt

*Twisted Vertical Nickel
*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The Golf

BigAnt said:


> *Staged Dual Claptons*
> 
> View attachment 33380
> 
> View attachment 33381
> 
> 
> Thanks to @Paulie for the Glass Trinity cap even my coils look good inside


Just a question what wire you using in those claptons. 0.30 seems a bit high.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris du Toit

Tripple twisted 32g with 28g parallel 2mm ID Dual coil, 0.27ohm 

Warm vape, brilliant flavour!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great photo @Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Chris du Toit said:


> Tripple twisted 32g with 28g parallel 2mm ID Dual coil, 0.27ohm
> 
> Warm vape, brilliant flavour!
> 
> View attachment 33400


Really stepping it up mr @Chris du Toit . Really nice build I hope you keep moving forward and enjoying those vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt

*Flattened Clapton *

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Zenooph

SHO! That is some beautiful work. 10/10 for neatness and presentation 

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

BigAnt said:


> *Staged Dual Claptons*
> 
> View attachment 33380
> 
> View attachment 33381
> 
> 
> Thanks to @Paulie for the Glass Trinity cap even my coils look good inside


What rda is that tho


----------



## huffnpuff

...


----------



## BigAnt

The Golf said:


> Just a question what wire you using in those claptons. 0.30 seems a bit high.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Not if you use thinner clapton  28 with 32 and 30 with 35 kanthal


----------



## BigAnt

Average vapor Joe said:


> What rda is that tho


The cap is for the Mutation V3 but I used it on my Haze this time


----------



## BigAnt

*Octa






*

Goliath *Big *but sexy
*

*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigAnt said:


> *Octa
> 
> View attachment 33512
> 
> View attachment 33513
> 
> View attachment 33514
> *
> 
> Goliath *Big *but sexy
> *
> View attachment 33515
> *



Oh WOW that thingy has finally been built! How does it vape? What are you firing it at and what is the resistance?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I should have looked closer... 0,1Ω Sheeeeeeeeeeez!


----------



## Keith Milton

BigAnt said:


> *Flattened Clapton *
> 
> View attachment 33461
> 
> View attachment 33463
> 
> View attachment 33464
> 
> View attachment 33465


 This coil is more commonly refered to as the caterpiller track coil.


----------



## BigAnt

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW that thingy has finally been built! How does it vape? What are you firing it at and what is the resistance?


At 150w without the Pulse it is warm but crazy clouds.
200w with pulse clouds maybe a bit better but cooler vape.
Surprising flavor is great.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigAnt said:


> At 150w without the Pulse it is warm but crazy clouds.
> 200w with pulse clouds maybe a bit better but cooler vape.
> Surprising flavor is great.



Damn!!!!!!!!!!!  I would love to see that in action! So there is a need for 200W!


----------



## BigAnt

Keith Milton said:


> This coil is more commonly refered to as the caterpiller track coil.


That is flat kanthal wrapped with round kanthal. 
This is a 28g clapton with 32g that has been put through a press to flatten it


----------



## BigAnt

Rob Fisher said:


> Damn!!!!!!!!!!!  I would love to see that in action! So there is a need for 200W!


VA thinks there is a need for 350w ....... must be because they needed to power this beast

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

BigAnt said:


> *Octa
> 
> View attachment 33512
> 
> View attachment 33513
> 
> View attachment 33514
> *
> 
> Goliath *Big *but sexy
> *
> View attachment 33515
> *


Wow, wow....give the man a medal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

BigAnt said:


> *Octa
> 
> View attachment 33512
> 
> View attachment 33513
> 
> View attachment 33514
> *
> 
> Goliath *Big *but sexy
> *
> View attachment 33515
> *


Give us some close ups man


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Wow, wow....give the man a medal!



Absolutely


----------



## Paulie

BigAnt said:


> *Flattened Clapton *
> 
> View attachment 33461
> 
> View attachment 33463
> 
> View attachment 33464
> 
> View attachment 33465



EPIC!!!


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Watch the wicking. Really helps for vertical builds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Average vapor Joe said:


> Watch the wicking. Really helps for vertical builds



Thanks. Great tip for wicking vertical coils.


----------



## zadiac

BigAnt said:


> *Flattened Clapton *
> 
> View attachment 33461
> 
> View attachment 33463
> 
> View attachment 33464
> 
> View attachment 33465



Damn! Bro!! That is some really sexy coiling right there! How many cores. 1, 2 or 3? That is really an awesome coil. Really one of the most beautiful coils I've seen in a while. I'll pay you to make those for me as I suck at fancy coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigAnt

zadiac said:


> Damn! Bro!! That is some really sexy coiling right there! How many cores. 1, 2 or 3? That is really an awesome coil. Really one of the most beautiful coils I've seen in a while. I'll pay you to make those for me as I suck at fancy coils.


Single 28 core, the flattening with the dual core (fused clapton) makes it too wide to fit in the post holes.


----------



## zadiac

BigAnt said:


> Single 28 core, the flattening with the dual core (fused clapton) makes it too wide to fit in the post holes.



Damn! You must've really hammered it to look like that. It's really awesome!


----------



## Keith Milton

this is the caterpillar coil


----------



## zadiac

Keith Milton said:


> this is the caterpillar coil




I tried making that. What an epic fail that was.......lol 
Wasted a good amount of 32g wire in the process......sigh


----------



## kev mac

Zenooph said:


> Staged heating coil.
> 32g around 26g Clapton parallel with 24g
> ID 2.5
> 0.23ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind


Boy that looks nice.have built reg. Clapton coils and they give good flavor,these more advanced ones where you need vices and hammers and the lot are they worth the effort ? Is the ramp up quick @Zenooph ?


----------



## Keith Milton

kev mac said:


> Boy that looks nice.have built reg. Clapton coils and they give good flavor,these more advanced ones where you need vices and hammers and the lot are they worth the effort ? Is the ramp up quick @Zenooph ?


 
@Zenooph Try one less wrap of the 24G, just to get the "LOOK" of the coil better, and the staged heating effect will work better aswell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Chris du Toit said:


> Aaaaaand another one, the so called Winch Coil. Have not tested her yet so can't report anything yet  but it looks interesting!
> 
> View attachment 33307


 
Done one of these badboys on the Doge X2 @ 0.52 Ohms and it chucks the Clouds and has good flavour too. I am Definitely going to do a Dual coil for my Dark Horse and use the Snow Wolf 200W regulated Box mod to run those puppies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zenooph

@Keith Milton Thanks, will give it a try. 

@kev mac Most of the very advance builds are more cosmetic than functional. The staged coil does ramp up a lot quicker and the bigger the surface area the greatest the vapour, but as for flattening, it's just for looks 



Sent from my mind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Zenooph said:


> @Keith Milton Thanks, will give it a try.
> 
> @kev mac Most of the very advance builds are more cosmetic than functional. The staged coil does ramp up a lot quicker and the bigger the surface area the greatest the vapour, but as for flattening, it's just for looks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind


 

The flattening of the Wire is also to increase surface area for the juice to be vaporized more effeciently and give better flaovour.


----------



## Zenooph

I agree with the science behind it, but I have not noticed a real world difference 

Sent from my mind


----------



## Chris du Toit

@Keith Milton A Dual Winch Coil on a 200W would be epic! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Average vapor Joe

This chuff kit tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY

Here's a little dropshot on my fused claptons on the Velocity RDA

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

SHiBBY said:


> Here's a little dropshot on my fused claptons on the Velocity RDA



Awesome picture with that drop of juice. Well done.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Andre said:


> Awesome picture with that drop of juice. Well done.



Thanks man  If you search enough #coilporn and #coilsmith etc. on Instagram, you get some ideas for cool shots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Chris du Toit said:


> @Keith Milton A Dual Winch Coil on a 200W would be epic! Let me know how it goes!


Will do


----------



## Eyeball

My attempt at twisted 26g in the billow. Tight fit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

So...
I was bored of my alien wire and wasn't in the mood to build fancy coils.
This is a dual (non-spaced) nickel (28 awg) build
22 wraps on the drill on a 3mm screwdriver. Comes out to .13 and absoloutely love it in the amazing sapor shoutout to @Sir Vape for the awesome service.


Who says you nickel has to be spaced 
#pro tip: if you are doing unspaced then you have to do some dry pulsing otherwise you will just have both legs burning like hell and the middle will be Cold and then there's big problems. 
#protip: always wash the nickel after dry firing, actually always wash nickel builds if you don't want that crappy taste that comes from the quenching process. 
Build and enjoy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Average vapor Joe said:


> So...
> I was bored of my alien wire and wasn't in the mood to build fancy coils.
> This is a dual (non-spaced) nickel (28 awg) build
> 22 wraps on the drill on a 3mm screwdriver. Comes out to .13 and absoloutely love it in the amazing sapor shoutout to @Sir Vape for the awesome service.
> View attachment 33750
> 
> Who says you nickel has to be spaced
> #pro tip: if you are doing unspaced then you have to do some dry pulsing otherwise you will just have both legs burning like hell and the middle will be Cold and then there's big problems.
> #protip: always wash the nickel after dry firing, actually always wash nickel builds if you don't want that crappy taste that comes from the quenching process.
> Build and enjoy



I'm in love with my Sapor, seriously awesome littler performer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Average vapor Joe said:


> So...
> I was bored of my alien wire and wasn't in the mood to build fancy coils.
> This is a dual (non-spaced) nickel (28 awg) build
> 22 wraps on the drill on a 3mm screwdriver. Comes out to .13 and absoloutely love it in the amazing sapor shoutout to @Sir Vape for the awesome service.
> View attachment 33750
> 
> Who says you nickel has to be spaced
> #pro tip: if you are doing unspaced then you have to do some dry pulsing otherwise you will just have both legs burning like hell and the middle will be Cold and then there's big problems.
> #protip: always wash the nickel after dry firing, actually always wash nickel builds if you don't want that crappy taste that comes from the quenching process.
> Build and enjoy



Nice clean build!

Nickel is so strange. 22 wraps around 3mm, and only .13 ohm resistance? Now imagine you wanted to replicate normal macro coils in Nickel, being 6-8 wraps of 22-24ga... Probably wouldn't even register. Just "Check atomizer"

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

SHiBBY said:


> Nice clean build!
> 
> Nickel is so strange. 22 wraps around 3mm, and only .13 ohm resistance? Now imagine you wanted to replicate normal macro coils in Nickel, being 6-8 wraps of 22-24ga... Probably wouldn't even register. Just "Check atomizer"


If you look back in the thread you'll see that I've done a fused Clapton nickel build and a series dual twisted build and a Clapton nickel build. Not too shabby if I must say so myself but the fused Clapton reads at like 0.05 which means the battery flies away faster than you can believe


----------



## Zenooph

I did a dual winch on my Mutation X on my mech. Amazing flavour and enormous clouds. Came out to 0.28 ohm

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Zenooph said:


> I did a dual winch on my Mutation X on my mech. Amazing flavour and enormous clouds. Came out to 0.28 ohm
> 
> Sent from my mind


Pic or it didn't happen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zenooph

As soon as I rewick. I'm loving the vape too much to do it now. 

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Average vapor Joe said:


> So...
> I was bored of my alien wire and wasn't in the mood to build fancy coils.
> This is a dual (non-spaced) nickel (28 awg) build
> 22 wraps on the drill on a 3mm screwdriver. Comes out to .13 and absoloutely love it in the amazing sapor shoutout to @Sir Vape for the awesome service.
> View attachment 33750
> 
> Who says you nickel has to be spaced
> #pro tip: if you are doing unspaced then you have to do some dry pulsing otherwise you will just have both legs burning like hell and the middle will be Cold and then there's big problems.
> #protip: always wash the nickel after dry firing, actually always wash nickel builds if you don't want that crappy taste that comes from the quenching process.
> Build and enjoy


No doubt I would have lost count halfway through. Wow, that is well done.


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> No doubt I would have lost count halfway through. Wow, that is well done.


I lost count just thinking about this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Andre said:


> No doubt I would have lost count halfway through. Wow, that is well done.


I just put a dot of tippex on one side of the screwdriver. Then stick the screwdriver in the chuck and then stuck the wire in the chuck (don't need to actually get it secure just put it over the screwdriver and start spinning. Get through the first couple wraps and then start counting using the dot of tippex. And voila, 20 perfect wraps. Then just use a pair of pliers to pull off the first couple wraps. 
Happy coiling

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

I want to upload one of my own vids off my camera roll. How do I do that?


----------



## BumbleBee

Average vapor Joe said:


> I want to upload one of my own vids off my camera roll. How do I do that?


I don't think it's possible. You'll need to upload to YouTube or fb or something and embed the link here


----------



## Average vapor Joe

I want to post a short tutorial on the nickel coil 19 wraps (pulled off one extra by mistake ) on a 3 mm screwdriver


----------



## Average vapor Joe

BumbleBee said:


> I don't think it's possible. You'll need to upload to YouTube or fb or something and embed the link here


 ok


----------



## SHiBBY

Some fat Sunday wraps  20ga x 8, 3mm core, 0.16ohm

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz

SHiBBY said:


> Some fat Sunday wraps  22ga x 8, 3mm core, 0.16ohm



Awesome! Nice and neat plain and simple, but very effective .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SHiBBY

Dubz said:


> Awesome! Nice and neat plain and simple, but very effective .



Thanks! I see I made a little typo its, actually 20ga


----------



## Yoda

Hi guys was just wondering, I want to build my first claptons i currently have 24g,26g and 28g wire if i want to clapton one of these with 30g or 32g what would bring it to about 0.2 - 0.3 ohms?


----------



## SHiBBY

Yoda said:


> Hi guys was just wondering, I want to build my first claptons i currently have 24g,26g and 28g wire if i want to clapton one of these with 30g or 32g what would bring it to about 0.2 - 0.3 ohms?



Do the 32 over 24, 6 wraps around 3mm dual coils should give you 0.3ish


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Yoda said:


> Hi guys was just wondering, I want to build my first claptons i currently have 24g,26g and 28g wire if i want to clapton one of these with 30g or 32g what would bring it to about 0.2 - 0.3 ohms?


Hey man. The wrapped wire serves no electrical purpose whatsoever. As such they will not affect the resistance of the core coil. Ie. A 1 ohm coil claptonned with 32 gauge will read exactly.....
One ohm you guessed it.
So just keep that in mind and happy coiling

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yoda

Average vapor Joe said:


> Hey man. The wrapped wire serves no electrical purpose whatsoever. As such they will not affect the resistance of the core coil. Ie. A 1 ohm coil claptonned with 32 gauge will read exactly.....
> One ohm you guessed it.
> So just keep that in mind and happy coiling


That is literally amazing lol... so for interest sake if i clapton 24g with 28g my 7 wraps would stay at 0.3


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Yoda said:


> That is literally amazing lol... so for interest sake if i clapton 24g with 28g my 7 wraps would stay at 0.3


Yup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda

@Average vapor Joe 
That's awesome never knew that thanks for the knowledge!!!


----------



## Dubz

Yoda said:


> That is literally amazing lol... so for interest sake if i clapton 24g with 28g my 7 wraps would stay at 0.3


Yes thats correct, as electricity follows the path of the least resistance.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

So as I hope you guys know I can never settle for a basic single coil. Sooooo... I decided to push the boundries of my patience and put a dual coil on the Kayfun Monster V2 reload. Dual 7 wrap 26 gauge 3mm ID reading out at .40 ohms. (Looks cool in blue  )



It's a really satisfying vape at 31.5 watts. No dry hits and great flavour.
This was definitely a fun build and I don't plan on pulling it out any time soon .
Happy coiling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Average vapor Joe said:


> So as I hope you guys know I can never settle for a basic single coil. Sooooo... I decided to push the boundries of my patience and put a dual coil on the Kayfun Monster V2 reload. Dual 7 wrap 26 gauge 3mm ID. (Looks cool in blue  )
> View attachment 33802
> View attachment 33803
> 
> It's a really satisfying vape at 31.5 watts. No dry hits and great flavour.
> This was definitely a fun build and I don't plan on pulling it out any time soon .
> Happy coiling


Awesome build! I can appreciate your patience with this one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome build! I can appreciate your patience with this one


My thumb still hurts though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Update: this thing blitzes through juice. Hehe


----------



## BumbleBee

Average vapor Joe said:


> Update: this thing blitzes through juice. Hehe


Yeah, duals will do that


----------



## Redeemer



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Redeemer



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Dual twisted 26g core, claptoned with 28g (ordered some 30g and 34g, still waiting)
I didn't vape on this. Just for show. Need a bigger atty to use this coil. That's only a 2mm ID.
Sorry for dirty atty. Just took out an existing coil and wasn't feeling like washing it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SHiBBY

I was hoping to build an "Infitity" coil to go between the posts of my velocity, but it turned out more problematic than anticipated to get neat :'( RIP many meters of 32ga...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

SHiBBY said:


> I was hoping to build an "Infitity" coil to go between the posts of my velocity, but it turned out more problematic than anticipated to get neat :'( RIP many meters of 32ga...



Don't give up on it man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Ok so it took a full day to upload this video but it's finally up. It's not the best video and I don't say much but it gives a good idea on how to do the nickel build. It was meant to be 20 wraps but I pulled off one extra. 
Anyway... Enjoy 

Happy coiling

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redeemer



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SHiBBY

Redeemer said:


>


Nice and neat, what have we got here? 32 over 26? Or 28? 8 wraps a pop around 2.5mm? Tell us your secrets!


----------



## Redeemer

SHiBBY said:


> Nice and neat, what have we got here? 32 over 26? Or 28? 8 wraps a pop around 2.5mm? Tell us your secrets!



UD Clapton 32G over 26G Core.
2.5mm ID, 8 wraps each, reasonably tightly wound.
Comes to a 0.25 Ohm reading on the iPV4s.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

Redeemer said:


>


----------



## zadiac

That is a really neat build there. Very nicely done! Flavor should be awesome!


----------



## JW Flynn

what the hell is the ramp up time going to be on that, holy crap.... i'm thinking probably better dropping this on a series mech box... that looks like it could take half an year to warm up enough to vape on, lol... but bet she is nice when she is hot and running, hehe...


----------



## Redeemer

JW Flynn said:


> what the hell is the ramp up time going to be on that, holy crap.... i'm thinking probably better dropping this on a series mech box... that looks like it could take half an year to warm up enough to vape on, lol... but bet she is nice when she is hot and running, hehe...



Initial ramp up is like 5 seconds @ 80w +..... But after about 5 hits, the atty is too damn hot to touch!
Then the REAL vaping starts!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SHiBBY

I was also initially worried about this 20ga build I'm running, but at 70W she chucks like a baosss! I think I should try and rebuild my Velo with quads as well. Looks great! Gooi it on Instagram, lots of retailers on there just aching to get rid of some wire & cotton


----------



## Redeemer

I dont Instagram, Tweet, or anything else... I just forum... LoL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JW Flynn

Ja, 20 gauge is a good place to be, I love it... the worst I have built was a dual parallel 20 gauge 4 wrap 3mm ID... think it came in @ 0.06, it was insane!! the clouds where massive but the heat was to much, at least in the Eoge it was, that metal thing get's too hot to vape on after 2 pulls.. 

If you are going to replicate this build, please make sure you run it on a parallel mod, like the dimitri I used for this build, or you will run into battery venting issues, lol, the apms coming off that needs to be spread over two batteries and only pulsed... trust me, it's getting risky there on even two 35 Amp batteries... I felt the batteries after a couple of vapes and they definitely got hotter than with any other build I had, but only a bit hotter, nothing worrying, but I would still be cautious when trying to build something like that!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Redeemer

Just got my hands on some 26G NiChrome..... And happen to have 32G Kanthal VapoWire at home....
Just hope the drill battery has juice in it, so I can play a bit tonight. 2 x 26G Core with 32G wrapped Claptons coming, soon!


----------



## zadiac

JW Flynn said:


> Ja, 20 gauge is a good place to be, I love it... the worst I have built was a dual parallel 20 gauge 4 wrap 3mm ID... think it came in @ 0.06, it was insane!! the clouds where massive but the heat was to much, at least in the Eoge it was, that metal thing get's too hot to vape on after 2 pulls..
> 
> If you are going to replicate this build, please make sure you run it on a parallel mod, like the dimitri I used for this build, or you will run into battery venting issues, lol, the apms coming off that needs to be spread over two batteries and only pulsed... trust me, it's getting risky there on even two 35 Amp batteries... I felt the batteries after a couple of vapes and they definitely got hotter than with any other build I had, but only a bit hotter, nothing worrying, but I would still be cautious when trying to build something like that!!



That's why I got myself a dual 26650 parallel mod. The 26650 batteries don't even change temperature after hours of vaping with low builds like that.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

zadiac said:


> That's why I got myself a dual 26650 parallel mod. The 26650 batteries don't even change temperature after hours of vaping with low builds like that.


Must be massive


----------



## JW Flynn

I'm looking to make myself one, I have some 26650's left from my Hades days (even have two proper 26650 attys as well, an asmodus and the cerberus) , hehe, still have it, still love it, and will keep it for always... But I want to make myself a nice compact dual 26650 mod... got some nice ideas, it's a matter of bringing it to reality


----------



## JW Flynn

also have to say, my comfort zone is between 0.1 and 0.08 ... lovely experience in the sense that you get a lekker hot vape with loads of clouds and it does not chow the new efest batteries to much (dual in the dimitri), these 2800 ones are really good!! 

I just love the box mods, well, mech box mods, hehe thinking of getting a dos equis next, I love how compact it actually is when compared to something like the cherry bomber and the dimitri.. and looks lovely


----------



## zadiac

Average vapor Joe said:


> Must be massive



Not much bigger than my Sigelei 100W. It's a little taller and a little wider. Nice to use at home in front of pc/tv
batteries last forever


----------



## Average vapor Joe

zadiac said:


> Not much bigger than my Sigelei 100W. It's a little taller and a little wider. Nice to use at home in front of pc/tv
> batteries last forever


Pics ?


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe

zadiac said:


>


Wooooooooww. Those 26650s tho


----------



## zadiac

I never worried about how small or how big a mod should be. I even carry my sigelei 100w with me in town and slip it into my pocket easily. Doesn't bother me. You sacrifice when you go small. I don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

zadiac said:


> I never worried about how small or how big a mod should be. I even carry my sigelei 100w with me in town and slip it into my pocket easily. Doesn't bother me. You sacrifice when you go small. I don't.


Who said anything about small

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Plasmair 528 conversion with Clapton 26/32g  epic!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Zenooph

@Paulie that looks super slick. How does she vape? 

Sent from my mind


----------



## Paulie

Zenooph said:


> @Paulie that looks super slick. How does she vape?
> 
> Sent from my mind



Excellent!! and Thanks


----------



## Redeemer

INFINITE CLT

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mario

26g and flat ribbon kanthal
2.5 ID
5 wraps dual
@ 0.2ohms on Goliath V2
















@Ohmen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Redeemer

HellBoy Cloud DEMON... And Fire Starter....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ohmen

Nice one @Mario 

The furthest I have gone is twisted 28g kanthal (Should go under thread "Vape Softcore - coil builds")

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Nice staggered fused clapton don't you think?
Actually, it's waaaayyy too big to use. It's actually a 22g wrapped in 25g....lol. I did this for practice. Only about 5cm long.
Here it is next to a 25g wrapped with 28g.






The 25g/28g will be used in my Castor RDA when it arrives. Will be using my dual 26650 mod for that big boy.
At last my practicing paid off and I can now effortless make staggered fused claptons. It's quite easy. Gonna try the tripple staggered fused claptons next and then the alien wire.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe

zadiac said:


> Nice staggered fused clapton don't you think?
> Actually, it's waaaayyy too big to use. It's actually a 22g wrapped in 25g....lol. I did this for practice. Only about 5cm long.
> Here it is next to a 25g wrapped with 28g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 25g/28g will be used in my Castor RDA when it arrives. Will be using my dual 26650 mod for that big boy.
> At last my practicing paid off and I can now effortless make staggered fused claptons. It's quite easy. Gonna try the tripple staggered fused claptons next and then the alien wire.


Bro... That alien wire will make you cry. But let me tell you, when you get it right you feel like you're ohmboy oc or squid doode  . 
Good luck and happy coiling  
Well done on that coil btw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex_123

My first twisted kanthal 27g coil build @1.0ohms. On tugboat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex_123 said:


> My first twisted kanthal 27g coil build @1.0ohms. On tugboat.
> View attachment 34177


That looks perfect, how's the flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123

@BumbleBee tried my best! Thanks.
The flavor seems a lot smoother and richer than my single and dual kanthal builds. But requires longer draws than usual. Not too long but not too short either. But then again, I'm just a newbie


----------



## SHiBBY

Alex_123 said:


> @BumbleBee tried my best! Thanks.
> The flavor seems a lot smoother and richer than my single and dual kanthal builds. But requires longer draws than usual. Not too long but not too short either. But then again, I'm just a newbie



Ramp up times on the claptons can be a bit of a passion killer yes  What are you firing her on/at?


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex_123 said:


> @BumbleBee tried my best! Thanks.
> The flavor seems a lot smoother and richer than my single and dual kanthal builds. But requires longer draws than usual. Not too long but not too short either. But then again, I'm just a newbie


I love twisted builds, it boosts flavour to insane levels. You're doing pretty great for a newbie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123

@SHiBBY they are just twisted 27g kanthal, but I guess similar ramp up times. Haven't tried claptons yet.
Running 35w+. I thought its more suited for longer pulls as it tends to cool down slowly even after you stop firing it. Only takes less than a second, just not instant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123

@BumbleBee crazy flavor, running through Kings crest duchess like crazy too! One day, I hope to have one of those medals next to my hungry dog (avatar)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex_123 said:


> @BumbleBee crazy flavor, running through Kings crest duchess like crazy too! One day, I hope to have one of those medals next to my hungry dog (avatar)


You don't need to hope, shiny things will come with time.

Maybe you'd be interested in updog?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Alex_123 said:


> @SHiBBY they are just twisted 27g kanthal, but I guess similar ramp up times. Haven't tried claptons yet.
> Running 35w+. I thought its more suited for longer pulls as it tends to cool down slowly even after you stop firing it. Only takes less than a second, just not instant



Try pulse firing it once or twice to warm it up a little before you drag. That'll ensure that the vapor production starts earlier in the drag. But yes, flavour production is great it twisted/claptoned builds!

Ive got my old fused claptons still staring at me from my little RIP jar in my build box... waiting for my new wire to arrive so I can gooi some tiny claptons in the goblin haha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer

Office = Better Lighting = Better Macro Shots!


----------



## Redeemer




----------



## Redeemer

My new party trick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

@shaunnadan. 
Kayfun monster v2 reload.
this build goes out to you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Sorry guys this is not a new coil it's just a washed recoil. Sorry it's so dirty but I've run out of 32 gauge once again. Aaaanyway. Happy coiling everyone


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Nice!


----------



## Average vapor Joe

kimbo said:


> View attachment 34307

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Average vapor Joe said:


> View attachment 34315
> View attachment 34314


Wow that's some damn fine coiling right there


----------



## Average vapor Joe

BumbleBee said:


> Wow that's some damn fine coiling right there


If only wire was cheaper here in SA. I find it hella funny how all the gauges here are the same price and are made by lemaga. CHINA WIRE IS MORE EXPESIVE THAN TEMPCO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Average vapor Joe said:


> If only wire was cheaper here in SA. I find it hella funny how all the gauges here are the same price and are made by lemaga. CHINA WIRE IS MORE EXPESIVE THAN TEMPCO



Just buy from amazon. cheap cheap. i only buy from amazon.


----------



## Maxxis

My second coil build ever. Built to 0.3 on a Plume Veil. Be nice now 

Quite happy with the setup. Yes, I am ashamed about that one loose leg.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Maxxis 
Impressive for your second coil ever!


----------



## Keith Milton

Built a "Winch Coil" for my Reo and it is working awesome

3 middle parallel coils and 2 Twisted coils at the ends, all ohmed out @ 0.31 ohms and wicked with Rayon on the Atomic BF RDA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SHiBBY

Got some new juice, decided to do a new build on the Gobbie with an additional wrap. This is dual 24ga, 8 wraps, 2mm ID

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

SHiBBY said:


> Got some new juice, decided to do a new build on the Gobbie with an additional wrap. This is dual 24ga, 8 wraps, 2mm ID



Very neat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187

My build for the day, quad coil coming out to 0.09 - 0.1 ohm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Smoke187 said:


> My build for the day, quad coil coming out to 0.09 - 0.1 ohm
> View attachment 34646
> View attachment 34647
> 
> View attachment 34648


Great looking build!

How is the vape?

PS I was just looking at the SA gamer thread from way back when. Feels like a long time ago!

Who would have ever thought you would be building crazy coils like this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187

Yiannaki said:


> Great looking build!
> 
> How is the vape?
> 
> PS I was just looking at the SA gamer thread from way back when. Feels like a long time ago!
> 
> Who would have ever thought you would be building crazy coils like this



She is vaping like an old skool beetle with a rough idle and heavy on juice, blowing thick white clouds 

I was also checking the post there and just over a year of vaping with pure awesomeness. But I wont lie, that was the post that converted me off stinkies and onto vaping, while leading me to this forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Smoke187 said:


> My build for the day, quad coil coming out to 0.09 - 0.1 ohm
> View attachment 34646
> View attachment 34647
> 
> View attachment 34648


Awesome coiling there. And love that last picture - blinds me from the picture, can only imagine what it does in real life.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Andre said:


> Awesome coiling there. And love that last picture - blinds me from the picture, can only imagine what it does in real life.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris du Toit

Did my first quad build on the big dripper this evening. 28g kanthal 2.5mm ID 7 wraps coming out to 0.30ohm exactly  

... Weather update... Cloudy with a chance of flavour

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Chris du Toit said:


> Did my first quad build on the big dripper this evening. 28g kanthal 2.5mm ID 7 wraps coming out to 0.30ohm exactly
> 
> ... Weather update... Cloudy with a chance of flavour
> 
> View attachment 34689
> View attachment 34690
> View attachment 34691


The rdta? Nice build


----------



## Chris du Toit

Yep, tricky build, cut a few leads due to crappy centre screw which I had to fashion in a diy jobbie.


----------



## kimbo

My attempt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keith Milton

Fused Clapton's on a PI2

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## kev mac

Average vapor Joe said:


> This chuff kit tho
> View attachment 33616


I really dig your 528 custom kayfun.I might buy a clone as the authentic is a little off my budget right now. Enjoy!


----------



## kev mac

Eyeball said:


> My attempt at twisted 26g in the billow. Tight fit


Making it work,@Eyeball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

SHiBBY said:


> Some fat Sunday wraps  20ga x 8, 3mm core, 0.16ohm



Nice 'n' neat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Keith Milton said:


> Fused Clapton's on a PI2


These fused Claptons seem quite popular w/ members.I've never tried the fused but have used the regular type and like the flavor.The only downer is the ramp up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY

kev mac said:


> These fused Claptons seem quite popular w/ members.I've never tried the fused but have used the regular type and like the flavor.The only downer is the ramp up.



Fused claptons are great for pretty builds, but I find the simple things work better for my day to day vaping. For instance, nothing is simpler than dual 6 wrap 3mm ID 24ga coils, and they work great and batteries last long

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

SHiBBY said:


> Fused claptons are great for pretty builds, but I find the simple things work better for my day to day vaping. For instance, nothing is simpler than dual 6 wrap 3mm ID 24ga coils, and they work great and batteries last long


I have plenty of 24g so i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## kev mac

kimbo said:


> My attempt
> 
> View attachment 35330


Lookin' like a pro @kimbo


----------



## kimbo

kev mac said:


> Lookin' like a pro @kimbo


Thanks, and thanks to UD clapton wire


----------



## Keith Milton

kev mac said:


> These fused Claptons seem quite popular w/ members.I've never tried the fused but have used the regular type and like the flavor.The only downer is the ramp up.


 Try making the core 26g Nickel and the ramp up time should decrease.


----------



## Ashish_na2

Hey guys, im still a noob to all this but i think there should be a comp for these builds on this forums. Koz the guys making these should definitely be rewarded for creating such beauty. Just a thought


----------



## SHiBBY

Ashish_na2 said:


> Hey guys, im still a noob to all this but i think there should be a comp for these builds on this forums. Koz the guys making these should definitely be rewarded for creating such beauty. Just a thought



On here the reward is a pretty Coil Master medal, although I'm not entirely sure at which point they get awarded?


----------



## SHiBBY

First build on my new Derringer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

SHiBBY said:


> First build on my new Derringer



Great build. Is that Titanium?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Andre said:


> Great build. Is that Titanium?



Thanks man  Nope, no titanium there. Thats good old 8-wrap 24ga. The default day-to-day build, although in the Derry it CHUCKS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Le wife got me a macro lens for my phone... In zoemme!



Also, on an unrelated note, THIS is what proper RDA care looks like

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keith Milton

Done a dual Winch coil in the Vortice bottom Fed RDA

This is the coils
















The parallel has 3 wraps and the twisted portion is 4 wraps each, and it came out to 0.25 ohms on the Reo Grand.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kev mac

Keith Milton said:


> Done a dual Winch coil in the Vortice bottom Fed RDA
> 
> This is the coils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parallel has 3 wraps and the twisted portion is 4 wraps each, and it came out to 0.25 ohms on the Reo Grand.


@Keith Milton very nice work, I've never seen this one before.I'll look on You tube for instructions to build.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brad511

Neat 0.17ohm build on my Mutation


----------



## brad511

My first attempt at a twisted Kenthal parallel Clapton build.

26/32ga Clapton
28ga twisted kenthal

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

brad511 said:


> My first attempt at a twisted Kenthal parallel Clapton build.
> 
> 26/32ga Clapton
> 28ga twisted kenthal



My gosh, that looks vicious @brad511
How is the vape?
And what was the resistance of that ?


----------



## BumbleBee

brad511 said:


> My first attempt at a twisted Kenthal parallel Clapton build.
> 
> 26/32ga Clapton
> 28ga twisted kenthal


Oooh that's pretty! Flavour must be insane on that


----------



## brad511

@BumbleBee the flavor is lovely  priming the coils took forever lol but all in all its really nice as an occasional build.

@Silver it's definitely a Coil built for lung hits, but on the right RDA it works wonders. It read about 0.15 - 0.2ohm If I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

brad511 said:


> @BumbleBee the flavor is lovely  priming the coils took forever lol but all in all its really nice as an occasional build.
> 
> @Silver it's definitely a Coil built for lung hits, but on the right RDA it works wonders. It read about 0.15 - 0.2ohm If I remember correctly.


Good to know, and again, great coiling there Brad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brad511

BumbleBee said:


> Good to know, and again, great coiling there Brad


Thanks @BumbleBee


----------



## TheLongTwitch

Got some serious porn going on in this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/need-some-advice-on-twisted-wire-builds.t16546/#post-288209

It's more than 20 large pictures, so I opted not to flood this thread and rather keep it contained!! 
Though I would appreciate you guys having a look and dropping any comments

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brad511

TheLongTwitch said:


> Got some serious porn going on in this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/need-some-advice-on-twisted-wire-builds.t16546/#post-288209
> 
> It's more than 20 large pictures, so I opted not to flood this thread and rather keep it contained!!
> Though I would appreciate you guys having a look and dropping any comments



@TheLongTwitch some nice builds there man  a cool way of priming your twisted coils in advance is to use a mini 'blowtorch' lighter. That way you don't struggle with jumping ohms.

Just compress the coils with a pair of Pliers and burn them till they glow a few times. Ill see if I can find a video link to help you out, your cloupor 80w will appreciate it lol


----------



## TheLongTwitch

@brad511 I know about using a blowtorch, I just don't own one yet 

The Ohms didn't jump as much as the physical coils did!! 
They were all tightly packed, but the second I started pulsing they had a mind of their own, warping out of shape 
hahaha
Granted...the twisted wires were 3+ strands of wire each and different gauges, so it was to be expected.

My main question is: Why did it taste so "earthy"? (More metal, is my only assumption)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

TheLongTwitch said:


> @brad511 I know about using a blowtorch, I just don't own one yet
> 
> The Ohms didn't jump as much as the physical coils did!!
> They were all tightly packed, but the second I started pulsing they had a mind of their own, warping out of shape
> hahaha
> Granted...the twisted wires were 3+ strands of wire each and different gauges, so it was to be expected.
> 
> My main question is: Why did it taste so "earthy"? (More metal, is my only assumption)



About the earthyness.

It seems very strange. 
I have been nothing but impressed with twisted on both Kanthal and Stainless Steel.
I do make a point of washing all my wire. And making sure my hands are squeaky before wicking.

I've found that gives me cleaner flavor.


----------



## brad511

GlacieredPyro said:


> About the earthyness.
> 
> It seems very strange.
> I have been nothing but impressed with twisted on both Kanthal and Stainless Steel.
> I do make a point of washing all my wire. And making sure my hands are squeaky before wicking.
> 
> I've found that gives me cleaner flavor.



I clean the entire deck and Coil with dishwashing liquid and a toothbrush, best results to get rid of earthiness on my side at least. Agree qith the cleanliness of building, it makes a huge difference.

I also think it's all this damn Kenthal screwing us around lol. @TheLongTwitch the more metal the earthier unfortunately, I heard building with nichrome is better in that regard, I've never tried it myself.

Also, here's another build I tried  with some editing...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## brad511

@GlacieredPyro @TheLongTwitch 

I used dove bar soap and a toothbrush, 100 times better than dishwashing liquid.


----------



## Chris du Toit

Did dual 30g zippers last night, very good flavour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Chris du Toit said:


> Did dual 30g zippers last night, very good flavour!
> 
> View attachment 39290


Holy smokes - did you build those by hand? Great stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Chris du Toit said:


> Did dual 30g zippers last night, very good flavour!
> 
> View attachment 39290


jeez those look good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Hey @Andre, jip... Twisted with the drill, blowtorched the wires then a tedious compressing session involving pliers, drill bit and tweezers. 

They are still quite a bit springy even after they are torched before wrapped. When you pinch them with the tweezers they tend to shift on themselves. 

So I keep them on the drill bit and torch them as closely spaced as possible. Then pinch them with the tweezers and torch for a few seconds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brad511

Chris du Toit said:


> Did dual 30g zippers last night, very good flavour!
> 
> View attachment 39290


Awesome build bro What RDA are you using, it looks lovely to build on!


----------



## Chris du Toit

Thanks @brad511, it's a tobh atty

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Tried to make a new coil












4 wrap 24g box spaced coil coming in at 0.21 ohms

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Very nice builds guys.


----------



## brad511

Tried a parallel 28ga wrapped in 28ga Clapton. Smokes lovely when warmed up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

brad511 said:


> Tried a parallel 28ga wrapped in 28ga Clapton. Smokes lovely when warmed up.
> View attachment 39766



If it smokes, then there's something wrong with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## brad511

zadiac said:


> If it smokes, then there's something wrong with it.


Why is that?


----------



## zadiac

Because vapor should come out, not smoke

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## brad511

zadiac said:


> Because vapor should come out, not smoke


Haha very well played

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

brad511 said:


> Neat 0.17ohm build on my Mutation


That is some nice work,I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## Cave Johnson

Had a go at a staged clapton for the Stro dripper

3.5mm ID
22g kanthal
24/32 clapton
0.6ohms

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Cave Johnson - that is one heck of a good looking coil!
And fantastic photos.
Well done!!

How's the vape on that beauty?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Cave Johnson said:


> Had a go at a staged clapton for the Stro dripper
> 
> 3.5mm ID
> 22g kanthal
> 24/32 clapton
> 0.6ohms
> 
> View attachment 40446
> View attachment 40445
> View attachment 40444


Wow, Coil Master material no doubt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Cave Johnson - did you make the clapton as well?


----------



## Cave Johnson

Thanks @Silver

I scottish rolled this coil and I'm only getting 6-8 pulls. It ramps up quick at 70W so vapour production isn't delayed and nice clouds. I thought it would be very warm but not so, so enjoying that part of it. Compared to some other simpler builds (dual 24g 6 wrap) it does bring out notes better with the more complex flavours.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Cave Johnson said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I scottish rolled this coil and I'm only getting 6-8 pulls. It ramps up quick at 70W so vapour production isn't delayed and nice clouds. I thought it would be very warm but not so, so enjoying that part of it. Compared to some other simpler builds (dual 24g 6 wrap) it does bring out notes better with the more complex flavours.



6 to 8 pulls is still very good - sounds like they are flavour packed pulls


----------



## Cave Johnson

@Silver, Yes they are very flavorful. Usually I get 12-16 pulls with the Scottish roll. 
And yes


----------



## OreO

This is my quad coil on the crius. 
Each coil gets its own juice channel sounds like a perfect plan.

I'm running 26g kanthal 6/7 wraps @ 2.5mm ID. Although the picture shows different this build is at 0.24 ohms.

@ 30W the tank gets extremely hot. If I drop the watts the clouds disappear so I don't think a quad build on the crius is ideal. Unless a quad build with a different gauge wire.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

OreO said:


> View attachment 41669
> 
> 
> This is my quad coil on the crius.
> Each coil gets its own juice channel sounds like a perfect plan.
> 
> I'm running 26g kanthal 6/7 wraps @ 2.5mm ID. Although the picture shows different this build is at 0.24 ohms.
> 
> @ 30W the tank gets extremely hot. If I drop the watts the clouds disappear so I don't think a quad build on the crius is ideal. Unless a quad build with a different gauge wire.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Looks like perfect coiling and coil alignment to me. Well done. Pity they are too hot for the tank above 30W, but still a work of art.


----------



## OreO

@Andre 

Thanks man appreciate the kind words. Yea I'm a little ocd when it comes to my builds . 

Agreed that it is a pity. From what I did smoke there were no dry hits at all. So I think the concept is sound must just find a way to make it work.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris du Toit

28g kanthal 3 strand twisted and flattened 2.5mm ID 0.35 ohm on the Billow v2 






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz

Chris du Toit said:


> 28g kanthal 3 strand twisted and flattened 2.5mm ID 0.35 ohm on the Billow v2
> 
> View attachment 44532
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Looks good, how does one flatten it, tap, tap with a small hammer?


----------



## Chris du Toit

blujeenz said:


> Looks good, how does one flatten it, tap, tap with a small hammer?


Jip, on a hard flat surface... Just mind the fingers

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

OreO said:


> @Andre
> 
> Thanks man appreciate the kind words. Yea I'm a little ocd when it comes to my builds .
> 
> Agreed that it is a pity. From what I did *smoke* there were no dry hits at all. So I think the concept is sound must just find a way to make it work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



And my OCD is when people refer to vaping as smoking

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Keyaam

Chris du Toit said:


> 28g kanthal 3 strand twisted and flattened 2.5mm ID 0.35 ohm on the Billow v2
> 
> View attachment 44532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I need to try this. Looks awesome. Is the vape hot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OreO

Chris du Toit said:


> 28g kanthal 3 strand twisted and flattened 2.5mm ID 0.35 ohm on the Billow v2
> 
> View attachment 44532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Super neat Chris well done.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Keyaam said:


> I need to try this. Looks awesome. Is the vape hot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a warm vape but not too hot too handle. If you have an rta with more airflow than the Billow v2 it'll be a bit cooler

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## 4RML

Some coils I am Vaping a lot lately !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis

Sometimes I build

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Maxxis



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Maxxis said:


> Sometimes I build


WoW!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Maxxis said:


>


That is some insane carpentry


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thought I would share the build for my Double Vision RDA and Noisy Cricket!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Michael Hockey said:


> Thought I would share the build for my Double Vision RDA and Noisy Cricket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A little more info please. Ohms, inner diameter? Type of wick you're using? Looks like rayon, but not sure.


----------



## Michael the Vapor

zadiac said:


> A little more info please. Ohms, inner diameter? Type of wick you're using? Looks like rayon, but not sure.


Sorry bud...its 26G Clapton, 3mm ID, using Fiber Freaks and its the best I've used so far, 12 wraps for series came out to 0.82. But it was for the noisy cricket which is a series box mod so didn't want to go to low on my first build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mario

Staggered
0.24ohm


----------



## Cespian

kimbo said:


> View attachment 58635



Russian bride or can this coil be vaped? 
Do you perhaps know what it is? (ie. wire type and dimensions) 
I'm intrigued...


----------



## WDE

Cespian said:


> Russian bride or can this coil be vaped?
> Do you perhaps know what it is? (ie. wire type and dimensions)
> I'm intrigued...


I'm guessing but from his other stuff (blueeyedgoon :https://www.instagram.com/blueeyedgoon83/?hl=en)

It's probably a framed staple coil (ribbon wire and square framing) or just a staple coil (just ribbon wire) with 40g or even higher wire for claptoning the coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian

WDE said:


> I'm guessing but from his other stuff (blueeyedgoon :https://www.instagram.com/blueeyedgoon83/?hl=en)
> 
> It's probably a framed staple coil (ribbon wire and square framing) or just a staple coil (just ribbon wire) with 40g or even higher wire for claptoning the coil.



Interesting indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chrinstinfin

Post your best coil pics!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrinstinfin

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MIJIZ

2nd Try At A Fused Clapton.
2 x 26g Kantal Fused With 38g Ni80.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Cespian said:


> Russian bride or can this coil be vaped?
> Do you perhaps know what it is? (ie. wire type and dimensions)
> I'm intrigued...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grkboy

Hi guys. New member here. After lots of reading and inspiration, I tried my luck in coil making. First try was a plain Clapton. 26g Ni main wrapped in 36g Ni.



My second try was multi core clapton. 2 x 28g Ni wrapped in 38g Ni.



So far I'm proffering the single core due to ramp up time... and flavour is a little warmer... next up is trying my luck with a staggered fused.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Grkboy said:


> Hi guys. New member here. After lots of reading and inspiration, I tried my luck in coil making. First try was a plain Clapton. 26g Ni main wrapped in 36g Ni.
> View attachment 131638
> View attachment 131639
> 
> My second try was multi core clapton. 2 x 28g Ni wrapped in 38g Ni.
> View attachment 131640
> View attachment 131641
> 
> So far I'm proffering the single core due to ramp up time... and flavour is a little warmer... next up is trying my luck with a staggered fused.


Those look awesome. I assume you mean Ni80 though, not Ni(200)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grkboy

aktorsyl said:


> Those look awesome. I assume you mean Ni80 though, not Ni(200)?


That's right... lol. Ni80 kidney puncher


----------



## vicTor

Grkboy said:


> Hi guys. New member here. After lots of reading and inspiration, I tried my luck in coil making. First try was a plain Clapton. 26g Ni main wrapped in 36g Ni.
> View attachment 131638
> View attachment 131639
> 
> My second try was multi core clapton. 2 x 28g Ni wrapped in 38g Ni.
> View attachment 131640
> View attachment 131641
> 
> So far I'm proffering the single core due to ramp up time... and flavour is a little warmer... next up is trying my luck with a staggered fused.



hell ! not bad for a first and a second try !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit

nice @Grkboy 

try and move your coils away from the deck and see if it doesn’t improve flavour : )

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SHiBBY

These are some lekker tricore NI80 claptons I picked up from Vape Africa in Goodwood yesterday. Flavour and clouds are on point!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

